# Nine Havanese at Once!



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

On June 17, while I was visiting some college friends in VA and NC, I had the great pleasure of visiting Pam and Tom King at STARBORN HAVANESE. I had emailed them in advance to see if I would be able to visit. They were very gracious to let me visit, especially since it was Pam's birthday! ShamaPapa and I are NOT planning to get a new puppy, dear friends, so put that out of your mind! I just couldn't be in NC without pursuing a visit to people I consider to be MOVIE STARS in the Havanese world!

First, Pam, Tom, and I visited on their porch. I'm sure, even though they knew me from the forum, they had to check me out and make sure their dogs would be safe with me. Then, they brought in all the girls as well as a neutered boy who is staying with them temporarily. I was to ignore all the dogs until they calmed down. No jumping on the visitor! Then I got to greet the NINE Havanese who were as sweet as could be. Pam and Tom had said it was too bad that there were no puppies for me to see, but I really didn't care. Those dogs, including a couple from recent litters, were delightful!

I had to get a photo with Birdy since she is the sister of Karen's Pixel. I texted it to Karen with no caption. She responded, asking who that was, asking if we were getting another Havanese, and commenting that that dog looked like Pixel! Here's the picture of Birdy and me as well as a picture of Pixel that Karen later sent me.

















Here are some pictures of the girls:

Lucy ...


























Molly and puppy Ember (?) ...

















Ellie ...

















Puppy Ivy ...










(Photos continue below ...)


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow! That is a super special visit. I remember when I visited our breeder before we got Cassie and being greeted by herd of adult Havanese (May be six or seven, I didn’t actually try to count them). I was told before to ignore them as I entered the house. I grew up with dachsunds so I knew how to ignore them but I think it was a “reaction” test and I passed, I guess! The dogs were also checking to see if they liked me, I think. Another test...Cassie’s mom approved me, I guess. Anyway, sounds like a really fun experience.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tess on the far right ...










Tess, Ivy, Lucy, and Ember (???) ...










Ivy, Lucy, Ember (???), Sammy the boy, Birdy, Molly, Ruby, Tess, and Ellie. (Tom and Pam, please correct me if I'm mistaken.) (It was really sunny where I was standing outside the porch, and I couldn't see the screen of my phone, so that's why we lost Ivy on the far left ...)










All nine at once ...


























Then I got to go in the back and meet the intact boys ...

Redman ...










The oldest boy Posh (in a puppy cut) and his grandson Dapper ...










It was so great meeting all TWELVE of these dogs and chatting with Pam and Tom about everything Havanese!

I didn't really think about it until later, but none of their dogs were colored like my Shama. I've never known exactly what she's called. Parti-colour? (A reminder to members that this website helps understand Havanese coloring. And it also confuses since there are so many variations!) Pam said she knows exactly what color possibilities could occur whenever their dogs are bred.

After letting me hang out with their dogs, Tom gave me a tour of the property, including his mother's former home which he is converting into a lake rental and the beautiful point which will one day be a wedding destination! (See his photo of the sunset on their website!)

All you members who have Starborn dogs, I would love to hear who the parents are now that I've met them!

Thank you to Pam and Tom for letting me visit. It was really a highlight of my trip!

If you're interested in what else I did during my trip ...

Spent three nights at a hotel in Roanoke Rapids, where my sister was working. Walked along the canal in Richmond with a college friend and her two daughters. Visited Maymont with same friend and daughters. Couldn't access all of Maymont because they were filming an episode of THE WALKING DEAD, a show that I love! Unfortunately, I couldn't get very close to the action ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Visited the Richmond Botanical Garden by myself. Visited the Sylvan Heights Bird Park by myself. (Look at the name of this bird ...) 

















Spent three nights in Raleigh with another college friend and her two girls. Took a day trip to North Topsail Beach where a Minnesota friend of mine had just built a home. Enjoyed the use of his Shibumi! Played Pickleball for the first time! Saw the home of the Holderness Family since they live in my friend's neighborhood! Visited the walking trails at the North Carolina Museum of Art, and visited the Raleigh Arboretum.

It was a great vacation after a very difficult school year. (ShamaPapa and Shama stayed home.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a wonderful trip! And you KNOW how surprised and puzzled I was by the photo of Birdie!  Posh is the sire of both Kodi and Pixel. Both of their dams are retired and live with other families now!

And yes, the color pattern that Kodi and Shama show is Parti Belton. In Shama’s case, it would probably qualify as extreme parti, because I THINK. She only has color on her head, right? (Belton is the tiny black spots in the white parts of their coats… Panda, in comparison, doesn’t have any of these… I think I remember that Shama does, but maybe I’m wrong on that part… just going from memory!)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We really enjoyed your visit, as did the dogs!!

You got all the names right, except for Jefe. That's Jefe, and not Posh. Posh is no longer with us. He's in our pretty extensive graveyard, on top of the hill. We've been here, with animals, for 41 years. Our graveyard has horses, dogs, and cats that were well loved here, and I think all died from old age.


----------



## ScPuppy99 (Jun 1, 2021)

What an amazing trip! I would love to see 9 dogs at once, it would be adorable!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Ohhh, thank you so much for posting all these pics and details of your visit….I felt I was vicariously enjoying the experiences with you! Each pic was a favorite until I saw the next, but I REALLY loved the one with you on the floor with all the Havi’s surrounding you. I could just feel your happy heart leaping off the screen 😍. Tom & Pam definitely have ‘movie star’ status here and lovely hosts as well!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> Visited the Richmond Botanical Garden by myself. Visited the Sylvan Heights Bird Park by myself. (Look at the name of this bird ...)
> 
> View attachment 175029
> View attachment 175030
> ...



From ShamaPapa:

This is also a White-Rumped Shama. Photographed in the wild after a successful lion hunt.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh wow what a fantastic visit🥰. Am super jealous (in a nice way)😘. And completely get what LeleRF is saying about favourite pics until the next one!

Tom - you and Pam could start doing “holiday havanese rentals” where we all come for a visit and roll about on the floor with the dogs😍😍 admittedly you’d probably only get mad havanese forum members…but who wants normal anyway🤣_very _overrated😆

However I have to give a MASSIVE *humph*😤 to you _not_ getting a puppy. So that’s my theory completely blown out of the water about your big news on the other post🤣🤣xx

PS Wishing you a belated happy birthday Pam🥳

PPS Birdie is Pixel’s twin! I thought it _was _Pixel at first glance😁


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

What a wonderful visit! It brings back the great memories associated with Mando’s Gotcha Day in March! 😊 Ellie and Redman are Mando’s parents. We’re so grateful that we got a Starborn pup.

Happy belated birthday to Pam!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> And yes, the color pattern that Kodi and Shama show is Parti Belton. In Shama’s case, it would probably qualify as extreme parti, because I THINK. She only has color on her head, right? (Belton is the tiny black spots in the white parts of their coats… Panda, in comparison, doesn’t have any of these… I think I remember that Shama does, but maybe I’m wrong on that part… just going from memory!)


Karen, can you please look at the photo of the "white-rumped Shama" that ShamaPapa posted and tell us if that is Belton? I don't think of her black parts as being spots, but maybe they would if she were shaved down? ShamaPapa says they're definitely not spots; they're patches ... Thanks!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cassandra said:


> Wow! That is a super special visit. I remember when I visited our breeder before we got Cassie and being greeted by herd of adult Havanese (May be six or seven, I didn’t actually try to count them). I was told before to ignore them as I entered the house. I grew up with dachsunds so I knew how to ignore them but I think it was a “reaction” test and I passed, I guess! The dogs were also checking to see if they liked me, I think. Another test...Cassie’s mom approved me, I guess. Anyway, sounds like a really fun experience.


Yes, it was so much fun! Breeders are smart to test the people who come visit, especially prospective puppy owners!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom King said:


> We really enjoyed your visit, as did the dogs!! You got all the names right, except for Jefe. That's Jefe, and not Posh. Posh is no longer with us. He's in our pretty extensive graveyard, on top of the hill. We've been here, with animals, for 41 years. Our graveyard has horses, dogs, and cats that were well loved here, and I think all died from old age.


I guess I'm pretty happy if I only messed up one name. Who are the parents of Ember and Ivy? Next time, I'll ask for a tour of the graveyard. For now, I can just imagine it - high tech headstones displaying photos and videos of each animal, with a big rainbow permanently in the sky behind it!
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

ScPuppy99 said:


> What an amazing trip! I would love to see 9 dogs at once, it would be adorable!


It was! I could have stayed there all day/week/month/year/life!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

LeleRF said:


> Ohhh, thank you so much for posting all these pics and details of your visit….I felt I was vicariously enjoying the experiences with you! Each pic was a favorite until I saw the next, but I REALLY loved the one with you on the floor with all the Havi’s surrounding you. I could just feel your happy heart leaping off the screen 😍. Tom & Pam definitely have ‘movie star’ status here and lovely hosts as well!


Yes, it was really nice of Tom to take a picture of me surrounded by the dogs. My heart was definitely leaping!
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh wow what a fantastic visit🥰. Am super jealous (in a nice way)😘. And completely get what LeleRF is saying about favourite pics until the next one!
> 
> Tom - you and Pam could start doing “holiday havanese rentals” where we all come for a visit and roll about on the floor with the dogs😍😍 admittedly you’d probably only get mad havanese forum members…but who wants normal anyway🤣_very _overrated😆
> 
> ...


I agree that there is all sorts of tourism proposed to world travelers, and there would certainly be people interested in visiting your Havanese breeding operation. You really could put them to work like they do when people visit the farms in Europe ... You could say, for example, pick up all the poop from our yard, and you can have two hours with the dogs.

I hear your "humph." I knew you would be disappointed. Sorry!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Mando's Mommy said:


> What a wonderful visit! It brings back the great memories associated with Mando’s Gotcha Day in March! 😊 Ellie and Redman are Mando’s parents. We’re so grateful that we got a Starborn pup.


I suppose I could go back through your threads to find the earliest photos of Mando? Feel free to post any here, especially those with Ellie (and Redman?)

Tom, do the puppies ever get to hang out with their dad before going to their forever homes?

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> I agree that there is all sorts of tourism proposed to world travelers, and there would certainly be people interested in visiting your Havanese breeding operation. You really could put them to work like they do when people visit the farms in Europe ... You could say, for example, pick up all the poop from our yard, and you can have two hours with the dogs.
> 
> I hear your "humph." I knew you would be disappointed. Sorry!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


😁well that’s my predicting career over🤣🤣🤣

Nevermind all these wonder pics come a very close second to a puppy😍😍😍😍I keep looking back over them and grinning like an idiot🥰


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> I suppose I could go back through your threads to find the earliest photos of Mando? Feel free to post any here, especially those with Ellie (and Redman?)
> 
> Tom, do the puppies ever get to hang out with their dad before going to their forever homes?
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


We were so engrossed in meeting Mando and the other dogs that we didn’t really take many photos. 🙁 We’ve got one picture of Mando right before leaving the Kings’ place (he looks sad in it - I suspect he knew he was leaving with us) and a video of my kids playing with Mando, Ember and Ivey.

We spent quite a bit of time with Ellie and the female adults. Redman didn’t stick around for long since his existence riled up the pack a bit.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Mando's Mommy said:


> We were so engrossed in meeting Mando and the other dogs that we didn’t really take many photos. 🙁 We’ve got one picture of Mando right before leaving the Kings’ place (he looks sad in it - I suspect he knew he was leaving with us) and a video of my kids playing with Mando, Ember and Ivey.


Cute!

💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I probably missed some questions, but here a couple of answers:

Ember is out of Lucy, by Rooney (Michele Neidberding's Stud dog, a Redman Son, out of our Savi, a Posh Daughter). Breedings are planned generations in advance, and we have a couple of close friend breeders that work with us.

Ivey is out of Birdy, by Dapper

No tombstones. Lots of individual stories.

Belton means there is Ticking (Ermine spots),

Extreme Parti is mostly white body, doesn't have to be all white, with solid colored head.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh how fun to be in a herd of havies!!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

ShamaMama said:


> On June 17, while I was visiting some college friends in VA and NC, I had the great pleasure of visiting Pam and Tom King at STARBORN HAVANESE. I had emailed them in advance to see if I would be able to visit. They were very gracious to let me visit, especially since it was Pam's birthday! ShamaPapa and I are NOT planning to get a new puppy, dear friends, so put that out of your mind! I just couldn't be in NC without pursuing a visit to people I consider to be MOVIE STARS in the Havanese world!
> 
> First, Pam, Tom, and I visited on their porch. I'm sure, even though they knew me from the forum, they had to check me out and make sure their dogs would be safe with me. Then, they brought in all the girls as well as a neutered boy who is staying with them temporarily. I was to ignore all the dogs until they calmed down. No jumping on the visitor! Then I got to greet the NINE Havanese who were as sweet as could be. Pam and Tom had said it was too bad that there were no puppies for me to see, but I really didn't care. Those dogs, including a couple from recent litters, were delightful!
> 
> ...





ShamaMama said:


> Tess on the far right ...
> 
> View attachment 175019
> 
> ...


These pics are all amazing! What a lovely visit!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Tom - you and Pam could start doing “holiday havanese rentals” where we all come for a visit and roll about on the floor with the dogs😍😍 admittedly you’d probably only get mad havanese forum members…but who wants normal anyway🤣very overrated😆




I feel like if I admit just how much of a dream come true it would be to have a quiet vacation with a pile of Havaneseit would come off as pretty creepy.

no idea what I keep doing to the formatting to mess up this post.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> However I have to give a MASSIVE *humph*😤 to you _not_ getting a puppy. So that’s my theory completely blown out of the water about your big news on the other post🤣🤣xx


I was kind of hoping for a bunch of outlandish guesses!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh wow what a fantastic visit🥰. Am super jealous (in a nice way)😘. And completely get what LeleRF is saying about favourite pics until the next one!
> 
> Tom - you and Pam could start doing “holiday havanese rentals” where we all come for a visit and roll about on the floor with the dogs😍😍 admittedly you’d probably only get mad havanese forum members…but who wants normal anyway🤣_very _overrated😆
> 
> ...


When Pam and I were deciding which one she would keep and I would get, the two were VERY close to identical… Birdie had a little better tail set; as a tiny puppy, Pixel’s was a bit tighter. Since Pam, obviously gets “first pick” ofher own puppies for her breeding program, she chose to keep Birdie. Interestingly, Pixel’s tail relaxed as she matured, and is quite nice as an adult, making them even more alike!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I was kind of hoping for a bunch of outlandish guesses!


Well, I already knew, but I was enjoying your guessing… and I have to say, I think Shama would LOVE a little Starborn brother or sister!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Well, I already knew, but I was enjoying your guessing… and I have to say, I think Shama would LOVE a little Starborn brother or sister!


What do you mean, "I was enjoying your guessing?" Were there guesses somewhere?

Yes, I'm sure Shama would love a little Starborn brother or sister. It's funny, because we did talk about the point in the future when we may get a second dog, and, based on my description of Shama's behavior, Tom suggested we get a "mild mannered boy." Ha!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> What do you mean, "I was enjoying your guessing?" Were there guesses somewhere?
> 
> Yes, I'm sure Shama would love a little Starborn brother or sister. It's funny, because we did talk about the point in the future when we may get a second dog, and, based on my description of Shama's behavior, Tom suggested we get a "mild mannered boy." Ha!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Didnt you say at one point that you think you’d get a second when you retire? You said something like, “it’s not that far off,” and what I DO remember is thinking, is she joking and I can’t tell? How is that possible, Shama’s Mama looks like she’s under 30……


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> What do you mean, "I was enjoying your guessing?" Were there guesses somewhere?
> 
> Yes, I'm sure Shama would love a little Starborn brother or sister. It's funny, because we did talk about the point in the future when we may get a second dog, and, based on my description of Shama's behavior, Tom suggested we get a "mild mannered boy." Ha!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


 EvaElizabeth said something about maybe your surprise was a puppy. I can't remember exactly what! LOL!


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

What a wonderful trip and post!! It brought back the special memories of picking up our Charley from Tom and Pam’s. It is truly a magical experience to sit on their porch surrounded by all that Havi Love! Charley is 15 months old now and is from Ellie and Redman. He and Mando are brothers- once removed?
Happy belated birthday to Pam!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you for posting pics of Charley😍😍😍😍😍😍😍 soooooooo sweet🥰


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

When I picked up Piper in March (daughter of Molly and Redman - i think she looks SO much like her dad) I didn’t want to leave. When a swarm of havanese came out to greet us on the porch i thought i had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pgraham said:


> What a wonderful trip and post!! It brought back the special memories of picking up our Charley from Tom and Pam’s. It is truly a magical experience to sit on their porch surrounded by all that Havi Love! Charley is 15 months old now and is from Ellie and Redman. He and Mando are brothers- once removed?
> Happy belated birthday to Pam!
> View attachment 175035
> View attachment 175035
> ...


Charlie is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

NotAMuggle said:


> When a swarm of havanese came out to greet us on the porch i thought i had died and gone to heaven.


Rumor has it that Pam and Tom call their front porch the "Rainbow Bridge!" So many humans lying prostrate there! - a heavenly host of HavaAngels giving them CPR and licky kisses.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth, you are very kind. I hope to be retired from teaching within the next 10 years!

Thanks for posting those great photos of Charley. Owners of black dogs, take note that bright green grass is a great background for a photo of your dog!

I need to look up the latest photos of Piper. Feel free to post some in this thread!

Tom, the question you didn't answer yet is do the puppies ever get to hang out with their dad? Thanks! (Also please see the thread called SHAMAMAMA - I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU; can you and/or Pam say more about what Shama's coloring is? Thanks!)

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

pgraham said:


> What a wonderful trip and post!! It brought back the special memories of picking up our Charley from Tom and Pam’s. It is truly a magical experience to sit on their porch surrounded by all that Havi Love! Charley is 15 months old now and is from Ellie and Redman. He and Mando are brothers- once removed?
> Happy belated birthday to Pam!
> View attachment 175035
> View attachment 175035
> ...


I didn't realize that Charley had a little white goatee like Perry does (though Charley's is more pronounced than Perry's) 

Perry is silver, though the actual silvering bits are more faded black/ charcoal grey with a little white on his chin and between 2 of his toes  The parts of his chin that look like it's the camera angle and they're reflecting are actually more silver/ grey - right under his lip and then a little further down his chin.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> I didn't realize that Charley had a little white goatee like Perry does (though Charley's is more pronounced than Perry's)
> 
> Perry is silver, though the actual silvering bits are more faded black/ charcoal grey with a little white on his chin and between 2 of his toes  The parts of his chin that look like it's the camera angle and they're reflecting are actually more silver/ grey - right under his lip and then a little further down his chin.
> 
> View attachment 175065


They DO look very similar! Charley also has a little bit of white on his chest that gets hidden in all the black. After his last grooming (which was more like a 1/2 inch shave all over much to my dismay) he's "sprouted" a plethora of white hairs down his back and another small patch of white near his shoulder. Amazing how they change! I'm wondering if this is a sign of silvering to come. The longer his hair gets, the more it is also that charcoal gray color like Perry's.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, the Dads love puppies, and get their turns visiting. I don't know that they know which ones are theirs, but they let the little ones crawl all over them- different than most of the girls. Ellie is the only female completely tolerant of the little ones doing anything.

Black and White Parti Belton.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

pgraham said:


> They DO look very similar! Charley also has a little bit of white on his chest that gets hidden in all the black. After his last grooming (which was more like a 1/2 inch shave all over much to my dismay) he's "sprouted" a plethora of white hairs down his back and another small patch of white near his shoulder. Amazing how they change! I'm wondering if this is a sign of silvering to come. The longer his hair gets, the more it is also that charcoal gray color like Perry's.


you can definitely see more individual white hairs when Perry is in a short puppy cut/ right after he's groomed. He doesn't have any other white "patches" though.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom - I've been wondering about your grooming schedule. I only have the one dog but you have a pack! I comb out Willow daily but I've been thinking maybe it's not necessary to do it daily. I can't imagine that you comb out each dog in your herd of havies on a daily basis!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Tom - I've been wondering about your grooming schedule. I only have the one dog but you have a pack! I comb out Willow daily but I've been thinking maybe it's not necessary to do it daily. I can't imagine that you comb out each dog in your herd of havies on a daily basis!


I’m curious, too!

I don’t think Sundance really needs to be groomed every day, but he does need it every other day, every third day at most. I just can’t keep track of that. I keep re-learning that it’s better for me to just comb every day, even if it’s for a very short time. I don’t think I could ever keep track of that with more than one Havanese, unless I set up a specific routine. Now I’m realizing I need to come up with a plan for this if we get a second!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When Kodi was in full coat, (as an adult… it is COMPLETELY different while they are adolescent, as you all know!) he needed to be fully combed out every 3 days or so to keep his coat in good shape. Combed on that frequency, I found very few knots. I really didn’t need to “schedule” it, because pre-Covid, it would have been rare to go more than 3 days between taking him somewhere with me where I just wanted him looking nice. So it just got done as getting ready to go to class or whatever. Panda’s coat needs even less work. Other than the “looking nice” aspect, she can easily go a week between comb-outs without matting. She has an amazingly easy coat. I hope she passed that on to her kids!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Panda’s coat needs even less work. Other than the “looking nice” aspect, she can easily go a week between comb-outs without matting. She has an amazingly easy coat.


. 
Ricky has one of those ultra easy care, wash/brush and wear coats. He gets professionally brushed/combed out once a week. His coat generally looks amazing and people are constantly commenting on it. We do wash and comb out (CC #6 comb) his face frequently to prevent staining from eye goop and food debris on his beard. Although he is in a natural long coat we do prefer to keep his beard relatively close cut. Our standing appointment at the groomer is 12PM on Wednesdays. We go out to lunch (pre-covid) and they call us when he is ready to be picked up. His coat looks great the rest of the afternoon and evening - a floating cloud of fur. But the next morning after a nights sleep, it looks like a Havanese that is having way too much fun. Ricky likes to shake his coat out frequently to keep it all fluffed up and airy and helter skelter looking. His groomer says he is probably the easiest dog she works on (several a day). He always cooperates and never complains. She says he rarely has any mats. I guess we are just lucky in that regard.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DogFather said:


> .
> Ricky has one of those ultra easy care, wash/brush and wear coats. He gets professionally brushed/combed out once a week. His coat generally looks amazing and people are constantly commenting on it. We do wash and comb out (CC #6 comb) his face frequently to prevent staining from eye goop and food debris on his beard. Although he is in a natural long coat we do prefer to keep his beard relatively close cut. Our standing appointment at the groomer is 12PM on Wednesdays. We go out to lunch (pre-covid) and they call us when he is ready to be picked up. His coat looks great the rest of the afternoon and evening - a floating cloud of fur. But the next morning after a nights sleep, it looks like a Havanese that is having way too much fun. Ricky likes to shake his coat out frequently to keep it all fluffed up and airy and helter skelter looking. His groomer says he is probably the easiest dog she works on (several a day). He always cooperates and never complains. She says he rarely has any mats. I guess we are just lucky in that regard.


I think this is how a Havanese coat SHOULD be! The HUGE coats, and ESPECIALLY the ones with a ton of undercoat that mats when you look at it, might do well in the show ring, but they are just too hard for people to manage. I think it's fine if people WANT to keep their Havanese in a puppy cut, but I, personally, like Havanese that can be maintained in pet homes in long coats with relative ease! That's what ALL of mine are. Even Pixel, who was the hardest during adolescence (to the point that I cut her down at that point) she recently got quite long through the "raising puppy phase". If she were going to mat, she would have matted. The day before I took her for her recent hair cut, I combed her out with trepidation... thinking it wasn't fair to take there to the groomer matted, but OTOH, knowing that I hadn't TOUCHED her with a comb, literally, in WEEKS. Not a SINGLE mat.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

None of our dogs get brushed every day, or even every week. They get some brushing, if we feel a mat starting, while they're in our chairs with us. They may get bathed once a month, or less. We usually bath about 6 at the time. Pam washes, and I dry, so we can go through a half dozen in a couple of hours.

We've selected for easy to care for coats, and the dog yards are kept clean, with the grass cut short, and bagged when they are mowed. None of our dogs have the thick undercoat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> None of our dogs get brushed every day, or even every week. They get some brushing, if we feel a mat starting, while they're in our chairs with us. They may get bathed once a month, or less. We usually bath about 6 at the time. Pam washes, and I dry, so we can go through a half dozen in a couple of hours.
> 
> We've selected for easy to care for coats, and the dog yards are kept clean, with the grass cut short, and bagged when they are mowed. None of our dogs have the thick undercoat.


And THAT is why I have two Starborn dogs, and my "non" Starborn dog has a similar coat. It is something I also tried to continue when I bred a litter of my own. I really have no use for coats that "real" people can't maintain if they choose to. The breeder of the sire of my litter has the same philosophy!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess I really don't need to comb out Willow every day either but I do it out of habit. I should try and go a day or so without combing to see how she does. I actually find that her full, long coat is just as easy or maybe even easier to comb out than when she was in a puppy cut. Her feet are the biggest problem is we live on a graveled road and I also sometimes take her on a logging road behind us for walks. She'll pick up debris and little seeds on her feet when we do that. Plus we always have dew in the mornings and she gets her feet wet and the hair is curly on her feet so they get a little more gnarly than her body. Combing out her hair is like combing my own hair. I only occasionally find a mat and it doesn't really get snarls, except her tail sometimes. I do keep her face washed after meals and clean out the eye goop. I also have to re-do her topknot every morning just so she can see. I try to bathe her when I find she's not combing as easily and that seems to be every 2 - 3 weeks. She does go to the groomer about once a month for nails, a sani-trim, bath and comb out. She does look better after combing but it doesn't last long!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Granted I keep Perry in a short puppy cut, but the only "regular" grooming I do is his face -and that's because of his eye boogers and how messy his beard gets from meal time - so I generally clean/ comb out that part daily. Otherwise I will probably comb his tail once a week or so and maybe will do his legs/ feet when it gets closer to time to get him groomed again.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness Shama, first of her name, Queen of the House and Deck, Lady of the Yard, and Protector of the Pack, tends to mat quite easily (probably the finer hair and so much of it). Mama has to brush her about every three days. Sometimes we think Shama does things on purpose (like spastically rolling around on her back in the grass, on the recliner, or on her pillow) right after a thorough brushing just to make Mama mad. Don't let that beautiful face fool you, Shama can be a little stinker . . .


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Mama has to brush her about every three days. Sometimes we think Shama does things on purpose (like spastically rolling around on her back in the grass, on the recliner, or on her pillow) right after a thorough brushing just to make Mama mad. Don't let that beautiful face fool you, Shama can be a little stinker . . .


Willow does that too! Plus she tries to rub the top of her head which of course ruins her hairstyle!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Willow does that too! Plus she tries to rub the top of her head which of course ruins her hairstyle!


Pixel PARTICULARLY loves to rub her entire body along the length of the leather couches in the winter, to get her hair full of a static charg. Then she will LEAP off and charge around the house at top speed with her hair sticking out like she had just stuck her toe in a light socket…. Then she comes back and repeats the entire process. Over and over again. Nutty little girlie! LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Pixel PARTICULARLY loves to rub her entire body along the length of the leather couches in the winter, to get her hair full of a static charg. Then she will LEAP off and charge around the house at top speed with her hair sticking out like she had just stuck her toe in a light socket…. Then she comes back and repeats the entire process. Over and over again. Nutty little girlie! LOL!


Someday we'll need to see a video of that!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Someday we'll need to see a video of that!!


I know... I keep forgetting at the right moments! LOL!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Haven't been on here for a while but I loved reading this thread! 
My Emmy is from Ellie & Redman - full sister of Charley - she is such a joy.. We would love a visit, perhaps a road trip some day - and that lake rental sounds fabulous.
Here is 15 month old Emmy


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Emmy is a beauty!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

HoneyBunny said:


> Haven't been on here for a while but I loved reading this thread!
> My Emmy is from Ellie & Redman - full sister of Charley - she is such a joy.. We would love a visit, perhaps a road trip some day - and that lake rental sounds fabulous.
> Here is 15 month old Emmy
> View attachment 175141
> ...


Is Emmy “Emerald” from the St Patrick’s day litter?

She is stunning🥰. She looks like such a happy little girl🙂


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HoneyBunny said:


> Haven't been on here for a while but I loved reading this thread!
> My Emmy is from Ellie & Redman - full sister of Charley - she is such a joy.. We would love a visit, perhaps a road trip some day - and that lake rental sounds fabulous.
> Here is 15 month old Emmy
> View attachment 175141
> ...


What a glamour girl she has turned into!!! 💗


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Is Emmy “Emerald” from the St Patrick’s day litter?
> 
> She is stunning🥰. She looks like such a happy little girl🙂


Yes she is Emerald  She is such a happy, good girl - I feel so blessed!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

HoneyBunny said:


> Haven't been on here for a while but I loved reading this thread!
> My Emmy is from Ellie & Redman - full sister of Charley - she is such a joy.. We would love a visit, perhaps a road trip some day - and that lake rental sounds fabulous.
> Here is 15 month old Emmy
> View attachment 175141
> ...


So glad to see the update on Emmy!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Haven't visited the forum for a while. Nice to see all the posts in this thread. Thanks, all!

💚💛🧡💙💜


----------



## eenieminnie (Jul 9, 2021)

wow that's a lot!


----------

